

Show HN: Parallel Gospel - jbeckham
http://www.para-gospel.com/

======
jbeckham
Recently, my wife and I took over the youth group at our church. When going
through some of the materials, there were references to the same stories in
different gospels. Each gospel had specific details that the others may not
have. The youth were having to flip back and forth in their bibles to find all
of the details.

This lead me to realizing that having the stories side by side would make
their bible study much simpler. Over about a weeks time, I through together
para-gospel.com and hosted it on Azure.

I figured I'd post here for comments on making it better and also incase
someone else would find it useful.

